# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Lucid Dreaming video, Jerimiah Molfese

## Zenman

This is a link to Jeremiah Molfese's talk on lucid dreaming.  I first watched this sometime last year and shortly after had my first experience of going through sleep paralysis into the dream state.  Very cool.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...4917631272129#

----------


## ah19

This is very interesting. I'm only 30 minutes in but I can tell its going to be good. First I thought it would be dry because he was explaining MILD vs. WILD but as you get into it and he starts talking about how reality and the dream world are intertwined I was hooked.

----------

